# Lactic Acid



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with any studies linking muscle soreness to Hypothyroidism? Anyone have any remedies?


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

This muscle soreness is one of the hardest areas for me these days...I have recently started to take more vitamins/minerals to help. Magnesium is important to the muscles, along with fish oil. i can feel the difference on the days i take these compared to when i do not.

My biggest help these days in acupuncture. I definately feel a more balanced body and muscles after about a month of treatments.

I will be talking to my endo next week about this specifically to see what she says. My feeling is she will send me to another doc to try to help, but we will see.

My hope is that after my hormone levels get balanced for a while, my body will be able to heal better than it can at this time and that will make all the difference.

best of luck!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I try to get massages regularly as that seems to help my muscles and joints.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

yes definately in a month my tsh dropped from a good normal of 2.77 to 7.34 and Boyd o I feel the burn. I was hobbling around fir a while. now they r sending me to a rheumatologist to see if they know anything better. my mom has fibromyalgia and that is very common with hash. lots of fish oil and flaxseed and changing yur lifestyle helps I am told. also going gluten free as much as possible, even just finding bread I am sure would cover a lot of your eating and gluten free pasta. the pain is slowing going away but I am only one week into meds so time will tell. I hate this disease


----------

